# What documents do you need to open a Spanish bank account?



## brocher

We've been trying to read up on opening a Spanish bank account, when we come over in a few days time for a short visit. 

The aim is to open an account now, and transfer a sizeable amount from the UK prior to moving over in the summer. The intention is to have access to withdraw enough instantly to pay rent and deposit on a flat, etc rather than being restricted to a couple of hundred euros per day from a cash machine.

I think we would probably have to ask for a non-residents account, as it is unlikely we will be able to register for an NI number on this visit, as there will be no forwarding address if it is not issued on the same day??

How easy is it to walk in off the street, as it were, and open an account in Spain? What documentation will they need - given that most UK banks now ask new customers to produce a vast array of paperwork including utility bills, etc? Just so we can be prepared and bring the right things!

Grateful for any advice on setting this up, bank recommendations in Marbella - or any better suggestions on how to organise finances for the initial moving period! 

I was also considering loading one of these Travel cards for initial moving money, as Travellers cheques seem to be so out of favour now - anyone done this?

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc

To open a non resident account, simply go in with your passport (and probably something to show your UK address or correspondence address in Spain). Most banks will do it there and then. Usually bank cards are delivered to the branch to collect and are ready in 2-3 days. They then print your PIN in the branch!

Unlike the UK, it is fast and does not require a computer to decide yes or no. They put your details into the computer, give you everything there and then.

Once you have residency, take that in and they will convert the account to a residents account which is far cheaper!

Solbank are great for non residents, as are Bancaja but I think they are all much of a much!


----------



## Alcalaina

Hopefully you should be able to do this with just your passport. I found this on the Euroresidentes site:

*"How to open a bank account in Spain if you are non-resident:* Go to the bank of your choice with your passport and, if possible, a standard non-resident certificate.

To obtain a certificate, go to your nearest Police station (Dirección General de la Policía) with your passport and a full photocopy of your passport and apply for a "certificado de no residencia". You will have to go and collect it about 10 days after applying.

*These days more and more Spanish banks do not insist on non-residents giving them a certificate. Some even offer to apply for one on their client's behalf, which saves you from having to go to the Police Station yourself. *They generally charge about 15 euros for this service. Banks are obliged to check that clients still have non-resident status every two years

Spanish banks do not insist on a minimum deposit on opening a bank account in euros, but they may if you want to open your Spanish bank account in another currency.

Most Spanish banks will charge you a small sum for opening the account and all banks charge a small amount (15-25 euros per year) for maintenance."


----------



## Alcalaina

steve_in_spain said:


> To open a non resident account, simply go in with your passport (and probably something to show your UK address or correspondence address in Spain). Most banks will do it there and then. Usually bank cards are delivered to the branch to collect and are ready in 2-3 days. They then print your PIN in the branch!
> 
> Unlike the UK, it is fast and does not require a computer to decide yes or no. They put your details into the computer, give you everything there and then.
> 
> Once you have residency, take that in and they will convert the account to a residents account which is far cheaper!
> 
> Solbank are great for non residents, as are Bancaja but I think they are all much of a much!


You beat me to it!

The other thing I was going to suggest is to ring a bank like Lloyds International or Santander and ask them. Even if you don't open an account with them (I wouldn't!) they should be able to advise about the procedures for non-resident accounts.


----------



## xicoalc

Alcalaina said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> The other thing I was going to suggest is to ring a bank like Lloyds International or Santander and ask them. Even if you don't open an account with them (I wouldn't!) they should be able to advise about the procedures for non-resident accounts.


Good advice... i agree though.... forget the international ones! But why not pick their brains.

I took a client to Sabadell Solbank last week and it was all done in 15 minutes.. its so much easier than the UK!


----------



## brocher

steve_in_spain said:


> Good advice... i agree though.... forget the international ones! But why not pick their brains.
> 
> I took a client to Sabadell Solbank last week and it was all done in 15 minutes.. its so much easier than the UK!



Thanks, I have tried speaking to Lloyds TSB and Santander, thinking it would be an easy option. Seemed they had no brains to pick - and opinion on these and other forums seemed to back my impressions that they were not worth the effort!!


----------



## Alcalaina

brocher said:


> Thanks, I have tried speaking to Lloyds TSB and Santander, thinking it would be an easy option. Seemed they had no brains to pick - and opinion on these and other forums seemed to back my impressions that they were not worth the effort!!


Oh dear - it was so nice when we had Halifax Hispania, before Lloyds swallowed them up! They do have a branch in Sotogrande with a very helpful English girl there; if you're interested I can give you her number.


----------



## Guest

Solbank in Marbella is excellent, we have three accounts with them (including a business account) and they even have zero bank charges if you get a salary paid into them. Every branch is English speaking, they have excellent online banking facilities and even SMS updates on everything that goes on

Just head West toward Puerto Banus on the main road from the centre and you will see it on the left just before the Copper Tower/Mercadona. Ask to speak to Lidia if possible, she is lovely

Once the account is created (takes no time) then talk to a money transfer company about getting your sizeable sum across so you don't get stung with commissions or rubbish exchange rates

Lot of places will want cash for the deposit so bear that in mind


----------



## brocher

Thanks everyone. Just seems so strange that it is easier to open a bank account in Spain than it is at home!

I assume the Solbank branch is the one on Avenida RICARDO SORIANO? That would be a very convenient location for us! In fact it seems there is everything you could possibly need on that street, judging by Google map!

Think we'll put some money in a Travel card, too - just want to make sure there are no hiccups accessing cash for deposits, etc in the first few weeks!


----------



## Alcalaina

brocher said:


> Thanks everyone. Just seems so strange that it is easier to open a bank account in Spain than it is at home!
> 
> I assume the Solbank branch is the one on Avenida RICARDO SORIANO? That would be a very convenient location for us! In fact it seems there is everything you could possibly need on that street, judging by Google map!
> 
> Think we'll put some money in a Travel card, too - just want to make sure there are no hiccups accessing cash for deposits, etc in the first few weeks!


Good idea. And don´t forget you can withdraw cash from your UK account with a card from ATMs here if necessary. There is a commission (usually 2,5%) but the exchange rate is better than the tourist rate you´d get over the counter.


----------



## thrax

We opened an account with Cajamar and there are no charges at all. However, a word of warning!! Spanish banks are returning to insisting on having a non-residents certificate. If you don't have one (or rather if they don't have a copy of your certificate) they are very likely to block the account after three months of use. That's what happened to us. They did offer to get the certificate for us when we opened the account at a cost of 17.50 euros but at the time we thought they said a resident's certificate which we hadn't planned on getting straight away. The account took 2 hours to open and the cards were available 4 days later at the branch. We also got internet banking and all the necessary passwords were printed out for us in sealed envelopes while we waited. In typical Spanish style we had to sign our names at least 20 times but that was the only bit of hassle. We now have our residents certificates!! On another point, when/if you register at your local clinic, you will need a residents certificate plus your NIE printed on the correct form (ie the type they use if you are a resident); non-resident's NIE forms are printed on a slightly different form and will only give you three months coverage at the clinic. Ho hum...


----------



## xabiaxica

I have copied/moved the EHIC posts to the new EHIC thread


----------



## TheHendersons

Hiya Brocher

We done this a few days ago with UniCaja we needed a passport and proof of residence. They were really super helpful, spoke English and set us up with online banking. 

What we would advise is that you book your appointment for your NIE now, you don't need it for a bank account but you do need it for almost everything else. We went to book our appointment and the soonest we could get one was the 26 of may which leaves us a long time without a car... 

We initially tried Santander and they were rude and difficult and we bank with them in the UK. 

This could just be the branch staff though, they did ask for some ridiculous documentation though such as our business accounts and our UK business reg doc. UniCaja didn't ask for this. 

Good luck!


----------



## thrax

My wife was with Santander in UK and for 24 years prior to the takeover with Abbey. Since they took over they have treated her like a fhird rate vaguely human being. Very rude and so she left. Did they care? figure it out. Once they knew we were living here they blocked her account and said she had to prove to them, in person at her UK branch, that she lived here and not in the UK. She asked if she could go to a Spanish branch but no that was impossible. So she closed the account. Good riddance is how we view it. Our Spanish bank has been nothing but helpful giving advice whenever we go in and ask, and it's free advice. Course, it might be wrong advice but it is free...


----------



## brocher

Well I thought I'd just update this thread now we've opened a bank account. 

We walked into Solbank (one of those recommended here - thanks) encouraged by signs on the windows "We speak Engllish" "We understand you"!

Absolutely no problem, excellent English speaker, Sara, attended to us straight away. A non resident account was instantly opened (no certificate of non residence required). The only evidence required was a passport and a copy of UK bank statement, or similar, with address. Production of contract of employment ensured no charges, provided salary is paid in when daughter starts work in August. The account will be upgraded to resident type when she starts work, gets NI no. etc.

A token deposit of 50euros will keep the acount open until August , when we want to transfer more money from the UK.
Online banking details and PIN for debit card issued instantly. Debit card will be posted to UK, only a phone call required to activate it.

Wish it was this easy in the UK - and it seems the international banks learn their Customer Service skills in the UK!


----------



## xicoalc

brocher said:


> Well I thought I'd just update this thread now we've opened a bank account.
> 
> We walked into Solbank (one of those recommended here - thanks) encouraged by signs on the windows "We speak Engllish" "We understand you"!
> 
> Absolutely no problem, excellent English speaker, Sara, attended to us straight away. A non resident account was instantly opened (no certificate of non residence required). The only evidence required was a passport and a copy of UK bank statement, or similar, with address. Production of contract of employment ensured no charges, provided salary is paid in when daughter starts work in August. The account will be upgraded to resident type when she starts work, gets NI no. etc.
> 
> A token deposit of 50euros will keep the acount open until August , when we want to transfer more money from the UK.
> Online banking details and PIN for debit card issued instantly. Debit card will be posted to UK, only a phone call required to activate it.
> 
> Wish it was this easy in the UK - and it seems the international banks learn their Customer Service skills in the UK!


Glad you had a good experience. Actually Solbank are pretty good... their "foreigner" account offers all kind of extras and great things... for example... if you need a cab and are worried about language, call them on their "prestige care" number and they will sort it for you!

I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## jenniferlewis

Hi,

This information is really helpful! I am moving to Madrid in January and Im really confused by the banking issue!! Did you open the account in person in Spain or did you open it in the UK? And how did you find the issue of depositing foreign currency into the account?

Many thanks

Jenny


----------



## jojo

jenniferlewis said:


> Hi,
> 
> This information is really helpful! I am moving to Madrid in January and Im really confused by the banking issue!! Did you open the account in person in Spain or did you open it in the UK? And how did you find the issue of depositing foreign currency into the account?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jenny


You just open it with a couple of euros. Most banks also have a foreign currency account, where you can put your sterling if you wish, but they tend to be quite poor when it comes to their exchange rate. 

Its really simple. You go into the bank, ask to open an account. You then fill in the forms, using your UK address and information on your UK accounts, they'll want to see anf photocopy your passport and thats it done!!! They like you to put a few euros in, just to open it. They then send you your debit card to your UK address. Once you are settled in Spain and have your NIE number, you go into the bank and change the account from a non residents account to a residents account, changing your address to you spanish one



Jo xxx


----------



## dijiste

Just a quick comment in defence of Santander. 

I bank with them here in Tudela and I've never found them to be anything but friendly, helpful and efficient. Maybe it's a small town thing, but I've been in lots of times about various matters, and have been consistently happy with their service.

I don't dispute for a second that this is not always the case - just wanted to stick up for my local branch!


----------



## jenniferlewis

Hi,

Thanks for this!

Just a quick question, how exactly do I make an appointment to get my NIE number, I have searched online but to no avail. I will be registering with the police in Madrid.

Many thanks 

Jenny


----------



## jojo

jenniferlewis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for this!
> 
> Just a quick question, how exactly do I make an appointment to get my NIE number, I have searched online but to no avail. I will be registering with the police in Madrid.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jenny


You wont find anything on line I wouldnt have thought - if you did you need to be searching in Spanish. From my experience, the Spanish authorities dont tend to use computers as much as the UK. You just go along to the police station and ask! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> You wont find anything on line I wouldnt have thought - if you did you need to be searching in Spanish. From my experience, the Spanish authorities dont tend to use computers as much as the UK. You just go along to the police station and ask!
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly!!!


although you can make a doctor's appointment online now


----------



## Happyexpat

I agree on the Solbank choice but their charges are a bit steep compared to others. 

Try opening an account in the UK if you are a Spanish resident, I have and it seems to be impossible! I wish now I had kept my account going in the UK but, at the time, I couldn't see the point. Hindsight what a great teacher she is!


----------



## xabiaxica

for anyone who wants to know what they need to open a _*resident*_ account - I have just opened a new one this morning

all I needed was photo ID - they asked for passport - & my resident cert.

no proof of address or padrón required even though my resident cert has an old address on it but that was no problem - I just told them the new one


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> for anyone who wants to know what they need to open a _*resident*_ account - I have just opened a new one this morning
> 
> all I needed was photo ID - they asked for passport - & my resident cert.
> 
> no proof of address or padrón required even though my resident cert has an old address on it but that was no problem - I just told them the new one


All we needed as well on Monday!

We have changed to Sabadell - 3% off all utility bills, free banking, no charge for debit or credit cards etc. etc.

We also opened accounts for the children - they now get 1%. It's not much but no-one else I found gave any interest on children's accounts!


----------



## Guest

I'm sure this is a duplicate answer but last year while here we opened an account with my passport and nothing else at Santander.


----------



## xabiaxica

folklore said:


> I'm sure this is a duplicate answer but last year while here we opened an account with my passport and nothing else at Santander.


but that's not a *resident *account, is it?

the point of my post is that I opened a new _*resident*_ as opposed to _*non-resident*_ account


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> but that's not a *resident *account, is it?
> 
> the point of my post is that I opened a new _*resident*_ as opposed to _*non-resident*_ account


Heck if I know...I don't have a NIT...I even have one of my monthly checks direct deposited there so the account is free. I do know that I signed more papers than I did when I bought my last house.

I don't know what the difference is really, our mailing address for the account is in Bembibre.


----------



## xabiaxica

folklore said:


> Heck if I know...I don't have a NIT...I even have one of my monthly checks direct deposited there so the account is free. I do know that I signed more papers than I did when I bought my last house.
> 
> I don't know what the difference is really, our mailing address for the account is in Bembibre.


it's a NIE - *Número de Identidad de Extranjero*

without a NIE/resident cert. it has to be non-resident - tax is cheaper for resident accounts I believe

I only actually signed one bit of paper this morning


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> it's a NIE - *Número de Identidad de Extranjero*
> 
> without a NIE/resident cert. it has to be non-resident - tax is cheaper for resident accounts I believe
> 
> I only actually signed one bit of paper this morning


jajajaja...tax....I don't think they are paying us enough on our money to be taxed...but they did serve us a great cup of coffee as we signed away who knows what...we are just socking a little money away here for a rainy day. I do think we received a free ashtray or some trinket.


----------

